
Optimal amount to put in FSA to minimize expense - se4u
https://medium.com/@pushpendrerastogi/how-much-should-i-put-in-my-fsa-1332722a6204
======
drewg123
I despise programs like FSA. If the government wants to make some amount of
medical or child care expenses tax deductible, then that's great. But a giant
program, tied to employers, and administrated by third party agencies like
Wageworks is the worst possible way to do things.

When you do it this way:

1) There are extra administrative costs

2) Participants are basically "gambling" against giant companies with pools of
actuaries.

3) A lot of people miss out on the deduction because they are unemployed or
self employed, or their employer simply does not offer this service.

